# Turn-offs.



## Ieono (Mar 20, 2015)

What are a few parts of the furry fandom that you don't like, and possibly can't even stomach? They could be things ranging from vore, mpreg, the mindless drama, anything. 

Perhaps people who like some things you don't could even explain why they like it?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 20, 2015)

Just when people take this fandom more seriously than it really is.


----------



## ~Jester (Mar 20, 2015)

Mpreg? Vore? Wtf. Never even knew that shit existed until I just urban dictionaried it. Lol. I would have to say turn off for those two subjects... A partner who is too passive is kind of a turn off for me, mutual and equal passion is a turn on.

Edit: Lol oops wait it's supposed to be about the fandom right. Yeah I would have to say the drama and just people at times feeling the need to be smart asses and talking shit about one another, rather than trying to bring the community together.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely vore.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 20, 2015)

Cub fur and bestiality, that fucking shit should be eradicated.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 20, 2015)

Endless drama, embittered quarrels, sadism of any flavor. Not exactly furry stuff but it's hard to avoid. 

And gore.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 20, 2015)

The fetish-y stuff, and obsession with sexual intercourse. . .I know there are people who were attracted to the fandom BECAUSE of those things, and that is their main interest in it, and that is fine, but I think it gets way more attention than it really deserves.

Aside from that, the drama and general high-school mental immaturity over REALLY INSIGNIFICANT CRAP.  

Like popufurs and those who follow them like gurus of their own religion.  

Or Furries vs. Bronies.  Really?  Who cares?

Or closed species.

Or constant tales of woe from people who have been financially irresponsible, or just refuse to get a job to provide themselves with a steady income, and they expect the fandom to basically fund all of their bills and living expenses, even luxuries like buying a fursuit or going to a Con. _ No one o_wes you those things.  Grow up and get a damn job and support yourself financially if the art commission thing is not paying the bills, and just do art on the side for extra cash.  Even if it's just a part-time job, at least it's steady income.  But stop whining when you are getting evicted because you spent all your money on a fursuit instead of rent. 

Or the whole "coming out as a furry" thing.  Including people crying "FURSECUTION" when they are told they are not allowed to wear ears/tails to school or work, like it's the end of the world.  Seriously, if THAT is the most traumatic thing to happen to you in your life, you are doing pretty well.  Get over it already.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2015)

Seeing any furry cliché played out seriously


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 20, 2015)

There are actually no things I really dislike.
There are only a few things I dont like as much, but its not that hard.
Maybe the yiff art. I just dont like it.
Its not, that Im asexual, i just dont like it ^^


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 20, 2015)

Babyfur, TF, and whenever people try to stick their obscure fetish into everything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 20, 2015)

Not exclusive to furfriends (see, bronies and weeaboos) but what I hate is the cutesy cuddly fluffity-fluff horseshit.

And I don't mean the art of course, I mean the people and the way they handle conversation. 

*FLUFFS* O//3//O ~<3333 PURR

like jeez, just save it for your SO or roleplay bumbuddies.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd have to say cub, bestiality, scat, and diapers are the biggest things that drive me away at times. Other times it just drives me to point and laugh.

The few things that rid my mind of such horrors is the community, the attention I've been getting in comparison to other art sites, and [ insert obligatory macro comment here ]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 20, 2015)

I can deal with certain other fetishes, but I'm unable to handle gore very well.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2015)

I hate how much is sexualized and the fetish stuff is even worse


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 20, 2015)

All the major fetishes because I'm mostly pretty vanilla. Never had to deal with any drama that didn't bring me some measure of amusement so far.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

Gaping asshole porn


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't stomach scat & watersports at all. I know that its not exclusively a furry thing but its the only way I've ever encountered such things. Also that weird farting fetish. 

I can at least laugh at certain other things that I find "weird", like macro/micro, eating dicks and Disney porn.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 20, 2015)

The obsession some people have with the fandom itself, and those who treat it like a lifestyle.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 20, 2015)

Relationship drama, by FAR, takes the cake. Also the over-sexualization of things. It irks me but won't stop me from enjoying things. 

Ugh...and most of these fetishes. =~= The fandom took something that I found strange and made it stranger. I can't handle most of it.

Another turn-off is how some of the people in Fandom just LOVE talking about themselves. How cool they are or what they're so good at. Or even how horrible their life is and how sad they are. CONSTANTLY and even when it's not an appropriate topic at the time. As if it's the only things they have going for them. I see it a lot and I tend to ignore those people. (Mostly happens in-person.) Humble-braggarts piss me off immensely.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 20, 2015)

Any art of children. Full stop.
Doesn't matter whether or not it's supposed to be cute and innocent, it still really puts me off.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 20, 2015)

If it's listed under "Fetish", it's probably on my list of turn-offs. People are goddamn weird. Especially Vore, Diaper, and beastiality.

That, and boobs on avian/reptilian characters. Just blows my biologically educated mind. If you wanna see tits so bad, draw an anime chick. The end result is still tits.

As for community, I really, really hate the SJW-type furries. The ones that openly tell and show everyone they're furries, and when someone has a comment about them they instantly turn into some kind of bullied victim. 

People won't like your hobby, get over it.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 20, 2015)

In my case, It's just drama, general negative people, and elitists.Also, vore, and visible boobs on creatures that don't have them, or shouldn't have them unless they're pregnant...


----------



## Dvir (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't know about a great deal of what was listed above and am almost afraid to look up what they are. (hey i'm new tot he fandom, so cut me some slack)

but things I would say are a turn off for me are any sexualization/fetish stuff, am I prude? nope but I don't see where people publicly rubbing their bedroom activity's in everyone else's face should be expected to be "ok".
also people who are into that kind of thing trying to pass off the entire fandom as being the same or representing us to the media as that is a turn off.


----------



## Joey (Mar 20, 2015)

Fetish stuff. Basically all of it. 
Neckbeards.
SJW's.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cock/anal vore and diapers/scat/watersports.

Eww...just, ewwww.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 20, 2015)

Seconding on the diapers/scat/watersports ^^^ 
Not a big fan of the NSFW stuff done in poor taste - ie cock so big you need a wheelbarrow. I don't mind the more classy stuff, but I prefer to keep it real. 
Also, some of the detail people put into their NSFW pieces...no thank you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2015)

I hate the furries who think the fandom is 110% about porn and try to force it on others who disagree. Like, obviously the porn and sexual content is there and I don't have a problem with people who enjoy it, but I've had people think I was weird because my FA page isn't a porn stash. Its the kinda stuff that makes me not want to tell people about furry shit and feel embarrassed to be one because if I tell someone I'm going to AC, and they find one of these people, it'll look like I'm going to a giant fetish sex party instead of a goofy con for animal people.


----------



## Joey (Mar 20, 2015)

Mentova said:


> I hate the furries who think the fandom is 110% about porn and try to force it on others who disagree. Like, obviously the porn and sexual content is there and I don't have a problem with people who enjoy it, but I've had people think I was weird because my FA page isn't a porn stash. Its the kinda stuff that makes me not want to tell people about furry shit and feel embarrassed to be one because if I tell someone I'm going to AC, and they find one of these people, it'll look like I'm going to a giant fetish sex party instead of a goofy con for animal people.



I've gotten that too... I've had people actually get snobby about it. I swear, some bitches need to just sit the fuck down.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 20, 2015)

Fetishes turn me off


----------



## nereza (Mar 20, 2015)

well it depends are we talking about the community it self or the fetishes 
For the community it mostly the unless drama.
I cant stand people making a huge fuss over what amounts to noting.. drama about something serious is one thing like "my god someone died" or "terrorist attack on a convention center" were as drama on other things like "he likes different pokemon then I do" or " another company is helping FA financially the scoundrels"

as for the fetish side of things anything that has to do bodily functions that are meant to take place in a washroom is a huge turn off for me.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2015)

If it's under the fetish list,I hate it.
Especially all of that over exaggerated pregnancy stuff,or having a fursona that's younger then you 
[I mean like toddler,sucking on a binky young.]..I know some people are into that adult baby stuff and it sorta creeps me out.
Murrsuits gross me the hell out,and all of the stories I've heard about fursuiters that have beastiality problems or abuse their animals in other ways really bothers me/sickens me.
Any sort of suspicious baby fur art.
I mean I could understand some kind of oh look a puppy or kitten in some really cute nature background or barn or whatever but the shit on FurAffinity just crosses the line.
Also I can't stand any of that diaper/scat/pee/fart or dirty diaper sniffing art stuff.
Besides that I guess all of the drama that seems to come from the fandom and the general negativity as well as the copious amounts of people scamming others over fursuits.


----------



## IAN (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a distaste in many fetishes, but am not bothered by anything unless it's a depiction of severe immorality (e.g. adult-on-cub yiff, cub/child abuse with spanking, etc., rape, snuff, animal abuse, etc.), because it makes me question if the artist/commissioner of the picture legitimately engages in such activity in real life. You can argue "IT'S JUST FANTASY" but I've seen babyfurs get arrested for sex with minors and guys into feral porn get arrested for bestiality.


From a more general standpoint:

Herms (except C-boi's), Taurs, most Pokesona's (and their owners), digitigrade characters, most murrsuit situations, and most definitely any cringe-worthy or tasteless art content created with any of the stuff that I'm personally into.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 20, 2015)

Any indication of pain/distress/death or dying. Blood is a major turnoff for me. I don't like scat or diapers, either.


----------



## Kimjoy (Mar 20, 2015)

Super Fat Furry art and Human like hair on head. Just not my thing, extremely fat art is just annoying and surprisingly really common and human like hairstyles or even hair on the top of the head is just kind of dumb for some reason. Unless the hair is the same color as the fur and looks natural i'm all for it.

What's wrong with Vore? I personally don't like pictures of it because it's a personal fictional thing that can never happen unless you want to die. Seeing someone's art of it is their own personal vore fantasy but we all have our own. it's sort of a submissive dominance thing. Just the thought of being swallowed whole seems awesome and for some reason erotic lol. *This *is the only image I like of vore because it's how I would love to be eaten  Not sure how if it would count as NSFW because there's no... well you know but i'll just warn you in case.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 20, 2015)

The haters. (~3~)


----------



## Taikugemu (Mar 20, 2015)

Something like 90% of the fetishes.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 20, 2015)

When I was playing TF2, I saw a spray of a naked dog fursona who was neutered. He had 2 sets of nutsacks but no dick, and a small pool of blood. What the actual fuck? Are there people out there who like the concept of having their dick cut off? That put me off.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 20, 2015)

List of things I hate about this fandom.
1) The NSFW Art & fetishes
2) The people who think NSFW art is what it's all about
4) Some of the art in general
5) People who only spend 5 minutes on their art or choose to not commission people despite not having the skill to make art
6) Fandom hoppers who are only here because of the fandom
7) People that take it more seriously then it is (It's a hobby, it shouldn't be a lifestyle)
8) Furry youtube videos (Except for the few good suiters or tutorialists who actually make videos for a reason other then "LOL FURRYZ"
9) Any generic reason I haven't listed.
10) I missed no. 3.

I don't care if the media misleads people into thinking the fandom is bad, it has it's bad parts, just like the media has it's own problems... â€‹squiddly scoo


----------



## Mintys (Mar 20, 2015)

Most the fetish things creep me out.

The money issues that seem to be rampant in the fandom, I get some things are crazy expensive or come out of nowhere but when it's the same thing over and over.. It irks me.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 21, 2015)

Anything sexual.
I'm just here because its fun to draw and talk about animal-people. I don't want to know what dicks they have (I'm just as happy with the opinion that sexual organs just 'don't exist' on furries) nor what they do with them or any other hole their body may possess.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

Scat. I don't understand the appeal whatsoever and the thought of it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 21, 2015)

The Weird fetishes make me want to vomit. 

On iFunny, someone posted a _father son gay yiff comic_, after suppressing my urge to vomit after seeing it, I wanted to lynch whoever made that comic


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 21, 2015)

Any vore that isn't oral is a huge turn-off. 

Also piercings. I hate piercings.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 21, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The Weird fetishes make me want to vomit.
> 
> On iFunny, someone posted a _father son gay yiff comic_, after suppressing my urge to vomit after seeing it, I wanted to lynch whoever made that comic



You lost me at iFunny


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm being dead serious, it was posted on there. 
The account it was posted on was banned though


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 22, 2015)

Fat art. I don't know how else to explain that.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 22, 2015)

The furries who pretend to be normal. They might say, eww, fetishes! Or, not all furries like porn! But we all know why you're here. :]


----------



## Amethiste (Mar 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The furries who pretend to be normal. They might say, eww, fetishes! Or, not all furries like porn! But we all know why you're here. :]


Furs that say things like that & mean it.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 22, 2015)

The extreme part of the fandom and I'm sure most of you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The furries who pretend to be normal. They might say, eww, fetishes! Or, not all furries like porn! But we all know why you're here. :]



I find nothing sexually appealing about furry porn. Visually appealing? Sure, if it's drawn by a nice artist.
Check out my 18+ Weasyl account to see examples of cool pics: https://www.weasyl.com/favorites/volkodav


----------



## Troj (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, for starters, even though I have a pretty strong constitution, I can't stomach anything involving shit, piss, vomit, infantilism/adult baby-ism, diapers, or especially, sexualized depictions of children. 

The realization that people are jerking off to even the cleanest and most innocent-seeming cub art means that I can barely even stand to look at it without getting the willies.

To their credit, furries don't seem to be particularly into incest, which is a theme I come across a surprising amount in human erotica, and which I also can't stand.

I strongly dislike drama, cruelty, and rudeness, and I make a point to quietly avoid people who seem to like to stir the pot, who consistently talk smack about others, who possess a suspiciously long list of mental and/or physical health diagnoses, who always seem to take things ultra-personally, who always need you to spot them a couple hundred bucks, or who can't offer criticism or voice disagreement without immediately getting personal or sounding like Sheldon Cooper. 

I also cringe inwardly when I see people awkwardly and inarticulately white-knight for the fandom and get overly defensive and whiny in response to even minor criticisms or gentle ribbing. 

Oh, and I've never been able to sit through more than about a minute of "All the Single Furries."


----------



## Schelt (Mar 22, 2015)

Haha when I became a furry I realized that it was sort of a weird thing to be so I decided to live by the mantra "I'm with what anyone's into as long as it doesn't hurt themselves or others". So I guess the only things in the fandom that really bother me would be anything relating to gore or just snuff although I don't think that's very common.

Also since people are also talking about things they dislike about the community at large I guess I would have to say how the inside of the fandom is a complete 180 to what it calls itself on the outside. On the outside everyone is always like "The fandom is so supporting and open." but there are so many judgmental people here that it just sort of makes me sad. I mean when you are a person that finds anthro animals sexy, I feel that you don't really have much room to judge others at that point. =/ But I digress. There are some great people out there who don't contribute to this negative image.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 22, 2015)

Fursuiters who assume everybody thinks they're cute, funny, want to be hugged by them, etc.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I find nothing sexually appealing about furry porn. Visually appealing? Sure, if it's drawn by a nice artist.
> Check out my 18+ Weasyl account to see examples of cool pics: https://www.weasyl.com/favorites/volkodav


It says the owner doesn't allow guests to view their profile. Although I guess I'd need an account to view 18+ content there, anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2015)

I remember seeing the word watersports and wondered what it meant, so I looked it up. Ugh..

Anyway, I'm fine with most fetishes. It's just the people who rub your nose in it and center their entire profile and stuff around, is what turns me off. I don't mind whatever feitsh you have (unless it's cub, then never talk to me) just don't tell me your fantasies and how hard it makes you.


----------



## Troj (Mar 22, 2015)

When it comes to fetishes, my attitude is, to each their own. 

Do I read erotica and browse porn sometimes? Absolutely. Do I have my share of kinks and fetishes? You bet. 

But, I don't consider any of that to be a part of my actual "participation" in the fandom--or any other social group, for that matter. I prefer to keep what I like and what I do in the bedroom between me and my sexual partners--and there are even some things that I prefer to keep just to myself!

In some cases, I might be willing to share a few vague,general things about myself if I think it'll educate or edify folks, and/or won't put overly-explicit "images" in their heads, but that's about it.

As far as I'm concerned, people are welcome to like what they like and hate what they hate, as long as they don't force their tastes or project their sensibilities onto others.

I'm annoyed by people who shove their fetishes and sexual habits into everyone else's faces, and, honestly, I've gotten to the point where I'm equally annoyed by people who make a _huge_ pearl-clutching production about detesting other people's fetishes, _especially _when it suggests that they're just trying to distract others from their own kinks, fetishes, or eccentricities.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2015)

First of all: I am functionally straight, so gay stuff offers no reaction. Gore, bodily fluids or people who fuck with my work-centric lifestyle are not for me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kimjoy said:


> Super Fat Furry art and Human like hair on head. Just not my thing, extremely fat art is just annoying and surprisingly really common and human like hairstyles or even hair on the top of the head is just kind of dumb for some reason. Unless the hair is the same color as the fur and looks natural i'm all for it..



How am I supposed to be a proper headbanger without long hair?!?! :V


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 22, 2015)

Kimjoy said:


> - and human like hairstyles or even hair on the top of the head is just kind of dumb for some reason



I don't like you "Kim"


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 22, 2015)

I never got the diaper furs at all, and cub furs are borderline pedophillia.

The gay stuff has never turned me on at all


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It says the owner doesn't allow guests to view their profile. Although I guess I'd need an account to view 18+ content there, anyway.



Oh I forgot I set it to private hahaha
I'm a dummy

& yea you would


----------



## Filter (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't like to see characters harmed. Gore, vore, snuff, rape, underage etc. squick me on multiple levels. I also find things like scat, watersports, and diaper furs disturbing.

My attitude toward most fetishes, however, is "to each their own". Vive la diff_Ã©_rence. If something simply isn't my cup of tea, I tend to either ignore it or maybe appreciate the artistry if it's benign and otherwise well drawn.


----------



## Joey (Mar 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The furries who pretend to be normal. They might say, eww, fetishes! Or, not all furries like porn! But we all know why you're here. :]



>Implying implications


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2015)

When I_ really_ need to kill a boner fast, I think of castration fetish art.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 22, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> When I_ really_ need to kill a boner fast, I think of castration fetish art.


I really didn't need to know that existed in the first place


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 23, 2015)

Hanging
Why?
Why.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 23, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> When I_ really_ need to kill a boner fast, I think of castration fetish art.



I...I was also unaware of this being a thing. Why?!


----------



## Dvir (Mar 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I really didn't need to know that existed in the first place



+1  *Breaks out the brain bleach*


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 23, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> When I_ really_ need to kill a boner fast, I think of castration fetish art.



I saw that as a spray on a TF2 server once. Fucking disgusting, m8. Just when you thought you've seen it all, nope, here's a dog with his dick cut off.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 24, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I saw that as a spray on a TF2 server once. Fucking disgusting, m8. Just when you thought you've seen it all, nope, here's a dog with his dick cut off.



That doesn't even make sense - castration is just removing the testicles.  The penis generally remains intact.

Regarding the fetish thing in general - again, I really don't care what it is, explore your own fetishes as you like, but some of the things people talk about actually wanting to do in RL kind of scare me.  I was in an online conversation with a group of furries and one of the guys was talking about this fascination he had with blowing/forcing air into a woman's vagina to make her "inflate."  Okay, in art, you can do whatever you want, but this guy really wanted to do it and did not seem to understand that biologically this is a really, really dangerous thing to do to a woman.  He kept arguing that "women expand when they are pregnant."

I just don't get how people who are so nitpicky about things having to do with species and markings for their own fursonas can be so ignorant when it comes to actual biology.  And I know that the inflation fetish is not unique to furries. . .I know other people have it too. . .but this guy just had me so irritated that he would willingly put the health of another person at risk just so he could "experience" seeing his fantasy come to life.

Also. . .yuck.


----------



## Machine (Mar 24, 2015)

Sick fuck death/hanging/mutilation/castration/amputee fetishists. I love gore from a horror enthusiast perspective, but why the FUCK do people get off on that shit??????


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Because people get off on everything, that's why. Even drainage pipes.


----------



## Troj (Mar 24, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> Regarding the fetish thing in general - again, I really don't care what it is, explore your own fetishes as you like, but some of the things people talk about actually wanting to do in RL kind of scare me.  I was in an online conversation with a group of furries and one of the guys was talking about this fascination he had with blowing/forcing air into a woman's vagina to make her "inflate."  Okay, in art, you can do whatever you want, but this guy really wanted to do it and did not seem to understand that biologically this is a really, really dangerous thing to do to a woman.  He kept arguing that "women expand when they are pregnant."
> 
> I just don't get how people who are so nitpicky about things having to do with species and markings for their own fursonas can be so ignorant when it comes to actual biology.  And I know that the inflation fetish is not unique to furries. . .I know other people have it too. . .but this guy just had me so irritated that he would willingly put the health of another person at risk just so he could "experience" seeing his fantasy come to life.
> 
> Also. . .yuck.



Well, and the tragic part is that he likely WOULDN'T get to see his fantasy come to life as expected. Instead, the poor girl would just have an air embolism without much of a "payoff" otherwise.

It's fine to have implausible or weird fetishes or fantasies that wouldn't play out correctly or safely in reality, BUT you have to be willing to recognize and admit when you're never going to be able to realize a particular fantasy outside of porn, erotica, roleplaying, or Second Life.

Your story about that guy concerns me, because it indicates that some young people are potentially developing specific, vivid, and especially, potentially risky sexual fantasies before they've developed common sense, life experience, an understanding of biology, and empathy for their sexual partners. 

The idea of teenagers and young adults _just plain having sex_ is still controversial in many cases, so good luck convincing teachers, parents, and sex ed programs that youngsters _also_ need to be educated on the dangers of trying to inflate each other like balloons!


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 24, 2015)

Troj said:


> The realization that people are jerking off to even the cleanest and most innocent-seeming cub art means that I can barely even stand to look at it without getting the willies.



I'd like to think they're getting off to the idea of BEING a child and exploring sexuality for the first time again..of course that's not always the case. I'm kinda a fan of shota artwork depicting boys in their mid teens (15-16) however, not because I want to fuck them but more so that I enjoy the nostalgia of being 15 and exploring my sexual desires with other boys my age. However, shota artwork that shows older men fucking younger boys makes me uncomfortable. 

Though the cub and babyfur community weirds me out overall, age regression is just something I can't get into.




Volkodav said:


> I find nothing sexually appealing about furry porn. Visually appealing? Sure, if it's drawn by a nice artist.
> Check out my 18+ Weasyl account to see examples of cool pics: https://www.weasyl.com/favorites/volkodav



First of all you have your bitch-ass profile set to private so we can't see anything you shared. Second, bullshit. You've fapped to gay furry porn, you can't just rub your stubby little chin at the art and say "hmm yes this looks quite good *favorite/share*". Your hand makes it's way down your pants, you ain't fooling nobody. "Nothing sexually appealing" MY ASS


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2015)

There are few things my hand goes into my pants for and straight furry porn isnt one of them
but i will make my profile public just for you

Edit: its public now so you can shut your stupid sexy mouth


----------



## Troj (Mar 24, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> I'd like to think they're getting off to the idea of BEING a child and exploring sexuality for the first time again..of course that's not always the case.



True--and, to be fair, there are _also _many babyfurs and cubfurs who aren't into the sexual aspects of age play or age regression, and that needs to be acknowledged as well.

Maybe to be more clear and fair here, I'm uncomfortable with babyfur/cubfur stuff because on top of just not being able to relate to it, personally, the art sparks _my_ anxiety and discomfort around pedophilia and the sexualization of children, even when the consumers and/or creators of that art are into it for non-pedophilic or even, non-sexual reasons.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2015)

If you like virginity then jack off to virginity, the virgin doesn't have to be a five year old fox baby or w.e


----------



## Machine (Mar 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If you like virginity then jack off to virginity, the virgin doesn't have to be a five year old fox baby or w.e


Innocence is probably a fetish.

Excuse me while I hurl up my dinner.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2015)

Machine said:


> Innocence is probably a fetish.
> 
> Excuse me while I hurl up my dinner.



I love virginity


----------



## Joey (Mar 24, 2015)

Machine said:


> Innocence is probably a fetish.
> 
> Excuse me while I hurl up my dinner.



That's why furries ruin everything that's cute, pure and innocent. It's rather unfortunate.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 24, 2015)

If it belongs in the toilet or in prison, I'm probably not aroused by it.


----------



## Machine (Mar 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I love virginity


It's a blast.



Joey said:


> That's why furries ruin everything that's cute, pure and innocent. It's rather unfortunate.


Yeah and then the fandom coddles the extreme perverts for the sake of "muh diversity, muh acceptance of alternative sexuality".


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2015)

Machine said:


> It's a blast.



Then why are you throwing up?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 25, 2015)

Blatant fetishes like diaperfurs and inflation first off. Also, I hate seeing bad designs of species that are seldom drawn.


----------



## Machine (Mar 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Then why are you throwing up?


I'm vomiting at the thought of furry pedophiles murring and wheezing over a picture of nonsexual cub art and the innocence of it.


----------



## Troj (Mar 26, 2015)

Machine said:


> Innocence is probably a fetish.



Most fetishes, when you break them down, are usually about some simple, basic desire or drive. Innocence is definitely one of those.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

Machine said:


> I'm vomiting at the thought of furry pedophiles murring and wheezing over a picture of nonsexual cub art and the innocence of it.



Fetish for virginity has absolutely nothing to do with cub art


----------



## Sylox (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate unbirth, pregnant men, diaperfurs, BDSM, watersports, poop, vomit, graphic descriptions of children being harmed and cubs. Whenever I see art involving piss, poop or vomit, I immediately close the window and look at something else. I just want to know who's into that kind of stuff? What is so appealing about poop? Does vomit make you horny or something? I know they have some real fucked up people in the fandom, but that's just...I don't know.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2015)

Can we still make art of killing underage characters? It's tempting around here.


----------



## Zirco (Mar 26, 2015)

Fetish
Furries doing doing weird things in public and then its spreads around the internet giving all furries a bad rep


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Define weird. Some people would call fursuiting or wearing Tails in public to be weird, but that's silly, harmless fun. Do you mean people doing stupid shit?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Define weird. Some people would call fursuiting or wearing Tails in public to be weird, but that's silly, harmless fun. Do you mean people doing stupid shit?



People doing tricks on motorcycles in fursuits


----------



## Machine (Mar 26, 2015)

Stupid furries that shoehorn their fetishes into EVERYTHING.


----------



## FoxWolfie (Mar 27, 2015)

All the "I need money to pay my rent and bills" drama, usually from people with plenty of recent paid-for stuff in their gallery.  Let's get the fandom to pay for my new fursuit!

Bad relationship drama.  Boo hoo... Go find someone else.

Excessive violence and non-consensual stuff - meaning rape, forced sex, sadism, masochism, torture, etc.

People assuming sexual desire or permission, where none is suggested.  I can't count the number of times I've seen inappropriate sexual comments on people's general submissions.  I have no problem with sexual comments on people's mature and adult art, but some people think that everything is about sex all the time.  My fursona is a cub raccoon, so when I post a general submission, listed as cub, I'd prefer that people's comments remain appropriate to that.  If I want sexual comments, I'll post a non-cub, mature or adult, submission for that.

People who don't read profiles or submission descriptions before commenting.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Vore, Cub, Guro, Scat, unbirth.  I want to say these are redflags for some deeper issue, but I try (try being the key word here) hard not to be judgmental of others "quirks".  I just don't get some fetishes, but as long as you are not hurting another living soul, what ever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

The more "extreme" things, so to say. Stuff like vore, scat, huge parts, huge size differences, and so on. And anything female, but that goes for irl people too. Show me a naked woman, and it's a guaranteed turn-off. That's as far as that goes.

Other stuff? People who take this way too seriously, people who want to force their fetishes and preferences on you, and especially those people who just do stupid crap for attention. And by people, I mean furries, of course.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2015)

Machine said:


> I'm vomiting at the thought of furry pedophiles murring and wheezing over a picture of nonsexual cub art and the innocence of it.



I can't even look at nonsexual cub art anymore, because of those kinds of people


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Believe it or not.. I do have turn offs too.


----------



## Troj (Mar 27, 2015)

FoxWolfie said:


> All the "I need money to pay my rent and bills" drama, usually from people with plenty of recent paid-for stuff in their gallery.  Let's get the fandom to pay for my new fursuit!
> 
> Bad relationship drama.  Boo hoo... Go find someone else.



Yeah, I'm consistently surprised and sometimes, put off by the sorts of things people choose to widely broadcast on FA and FB. 

I can understand sharing certain personal things with friends or good acquaintances, and I can understand ranting to a more general audience about _general_ problems and _common _pet peeves that "everyone" can relate to and have a fun mutual grousing session around. 

But, sharing your very-personal financial problems, job gripes, or relationship woes with relative strangers and minor acquaintances just strikes me as tacky and needy, personally, as well as potentially dangerous. (Exception: If you an artist who is explaining why they can't meet deadlines or accept commissions at this time.)

Even more tacky is when people publicly air feuds or disputes that should probably be resolved _privately, _or signal-boost rumors that should probably be evaluated and/or passed around _discreetly. _

But, I try to keep in mind that _most_ (sadly, not all) of the people doing this sort of thing are young, inexperienced, and lack a fully-formed prefrontal cortex, and may see the whole furry community as a bunch of friends they can safely confide in.


----------



## Zirco (Mar 27, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Define weird. Some people would call fursuiting or wearing Tails in public to be weird, but that's silly, harmless fun. Do you mean people doing stupid shit?



mainly sexually related stuff which is not NSFW but just plain Weird


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The furries who pretend to be normal. They might say, eww, fetishes! Or, not all furries like porn! But we all know why you're here. :]


I'm here because I like cute things


----------



## Renarde (Mar 27, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm here because I like cute things


Bless your heart.


----------



## Joey (Mar 27, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> but I try (try being the key word here)



Don't.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I can't even look at nonsexual cub art anymore, because of those kinds of people



I have a young basenji character that i created with the sole purpose of drawing pictures that remind me of my childhood. Its not always meant to be sexual or for people who are sexually interested in that sorta thing


----------



## VintageLynx (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a few...

Farting - what is it with furries drawing/liking brown shitty vapours blowing out of distended arseholes?
Cub 'spanking' - just wrong to me.
Any porn that is beyond porn - like huge dicks and tits that make me want to break out the flamethrower and BURN that thing!
Horrible art - I see some art that is like dug out eyes and blood splatted fur and its supposed to show depression or something. Not for me.

But I am still here so the good outweighs the bad by a lot so just take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 31, 2015)

Something I recently stumbled into that I find a real turn off is the Skunk fetish.  Either these people have never been sprayed by a skunk offline (I have, that odor does NOT wash off for a month) or there is something seriously out there with their sense of smell.  When I got sprayed I could not stop puking for an hour the smell was so bad.  I had nausea for weeks after and constant headaches from the reek.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably ties into some kinda scat fetish seeing as liking being farted on is a thing :/


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 31, 2015)

totally agree with you there! as close to a human proportions as an anthro can get while still being an animal. 

i saw two canines with drug stuff like needles and it really upset me. tbh it still dose as it takes away the innocence. i think we'll be hard pressed to find someone who hasn't fapped to furry porn but the vast majority of furry is sfw  





VintageLynx said:


> I have a few...
> 
> Farting - what is it with furries drawing/liking brown shitty vapours blowing out of distended arseholes?
> Cub 'spanking' - just wrong to me.
> ...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 31, 2015)

Last thing I knew, farting near people was frowned upon.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 31, 2015)

depends on the relationship i suppose xD, but in a sexual way?? well its just EWW! 





LazerMaster5 said:


> Last thing I knew, farting near people was frowned upon.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't understand what the grossness of skunk spray is (been sprayed multiple times), but I also don't understand the appeal
I tried to understand it one day, I talked to someone who had that sort of fetish. IIRC, they just liked the smell becuase it was wild, earthy, natural, etc.
Why it's a _fetish_ though, I don't know


----------



## Troj (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, I kind of like the smell of gasoline--yea, even when it starts to give me a headache--so there's no accounting for taste, I guess.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2015)

MLP stuff, It's ok but really just is overdone now and makes me roll my eyes more than the fetish stuff these days. 
There isn't as much as there was a while back but still makes me sigh seeing artists become obsessed. 

That and arrogance, having a braggart for a brother Egos rub me the wrong way. 
I like to be treated like a person not a inferior being, or be reminded of what we don't have over and over. 

Other than that, not much bugs me anymore I've become numb to the more kinky parts now.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Charrio said:


> MLP stuff, It's ok but really just is overdone now and makes me roll my eyes more than the fetish stuff these days.
> There isn't as much as there was a while back but still makes me sigh seeing artists become obsessed.
> 
> That and arrogance, having a braggart for a brother Egos rub me the wrong way.
> ...



This, 100x this. Arrogance and Egos are the biggest turn offs.  Where has all the humility and modesty gone?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Assholes. There just isnt a reason to go off on people sometimes, especially if its just someone who has an interest in something you dont and arent trying to be obnoxious about it.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Farting. :c


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 3, 2015)

Belly vaginas.

Last time I looked, mine wasn't on my belly.

Or... maybe I'm some sort of mutant freak!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Belly vaginas.
> 
> Last time I looked, mine wasn't on my belly.
> 
> Or... maybe I'm some sort of mutant freak!



Mistake by learning artists, some are kinda too shy with themselves to study the body on a woman even if just a adult photo or movie. 
I may have done that sin when learning myself, I think but don't think so too often.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 3, 2015)

A person without braaaaaaaains


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)

Those who think that it's cool to belittle others or be too callous towards others. Reject others in a cruel way. It's o.k. to have fun and make jokes but on someone's expense especially when they did nothing to provoke it.


----------



## Virgil (Apr 5, 2015)

Horses. Horses are creepy; they have facial proportions that when paired with human characteristics place them squarely in the uncanny valley; the overly-long faces and widely spaced eyes render them incapable of assuming properly human expressions, and make them appear as these unsettling creatures that just can't be related to by a human. At least not in my experience. I just find horses really creepy. As far as the whole porn deal goes, I'm not that much of a porn person. The imagination is superior in my opinion.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 5, 2015)

I've seen some BDSM/*insert fetish here* hybrid porn. Many of it was pretty disgusting


----------



## Joey (Apr 6, 2015)

Virgil said:


> Horses. Horses are creepy; they have facial proportions that when paired with human characteristics place them squarely in the uncanny valley; the overly-long faces and widely spaced eyes render them incapable of assuming properly human expressions, and make them appear as these unsettling creatures that just can't be related to by a human. At least not in my experience. I just find horses really creepy. As far as the whole porn deal goes, I'm not that much of a porn person. The imagination is superior in my opinion.



Um thank you? I always felt the same way about horses but always had trouble putting that idea into words. 

Also the latter, too.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 6, 2015)

My personal bugbears are scat/farting/puking anything like that. Pissing I'm not too bad with, but never indulged in it myself. It's somehow less gross. Any over-exaggerated porn doesn't get me going, like comically large breasts, etc. The inflation thing I will just never understand, and makes me kind of uncomfortable. I'm also not into the diaper thing either, especially not when paired with cubs. That just has disturbing overtones as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wolfwarlord (Apr 6, 2015)

mine are the furries that make everyone think we're obsessed with yiffing.... no  just no.... don't even get me started on the yiff art.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 6, 2015)

wolfwarlord said:


> mine are the furries that make everyone think we're obsessed with yiffing.... no  just no.... don't even get me started on the yiff art.


Yiff is part of the fandom. While not all furries like it, it still exists.


----------



## Koota (Apr 7, 2015)

skat, vore,


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 7, 2015)

wolfwarlord said:


> mine are the furries that make everyone think we're obsessed with yiffing.... no  just no.... don't even get me started on the yiff art.


dude don't get ME started on the yiff art or else i'll need new boxers


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not a huge fan of yiff here either. That's the crap that gives trolls ammo against us. I'm not saying if you like it you're wrong and should feel wrong, but I myself am not a big fan. Same with vore, I don't see what's appealing about being eaten/swallowed alive, and by extension, BDSM I never got the appeal of, aside from some power play.


----------



## Joey (Apr 7, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Yiff is part of the fandom. While not all furries like it, it still exists.



No shit. There's a difference between it existing, and it existing in too many places. The latter seems to happen more often than not.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 7, 2015)

Yiff is there but why do people get so uptight about it? It's not like it's on the Google front page or in the news but the amount of effort people not even in the fandom put into commenting negatively about it is unfathomable to me. I have seen 'normal' porn that has turned my stomach WAY more than any drawn yiff but I just don't waste my time watching it. I certainly don't waste time writing about my dislike of it, my hatred for the participants and anyone involved in it on various forums and YouTube.
People must have way too much free time on their hands.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2015)

wolfwarlord said:


> mine are the furries that make everyone think we're obsessed with yiffing.... no  just no.... don't even get me started on the yiff art.



Hey, I draw Yiff art or Mature subject stuff. 
It's not really that bad unless you delve into the fetish stuff, most stuff is PinUp style or standard sex scenes. 
Gay art too is portrayed quite tastefully at times, tho it has more of the fetish stuff due to the more open minded nature of the artists. 

I draw both, depends on what the subject calls for, oh and being paid is open game as it's their "Dime" and I just dance for quarters. 
But yes the fetish stuff can be very extreme and people who have no experience sexually or with furry will be "OMG a Penis!" or "What The Hell!?" 
Which is fine, the art was not meant for them. Wrong target audience viewing, which will more than likely be a turn off.


----------



## Joey (Apr 7, 2015)

I will admit that the only people who get irritated by yiff are me on a bad day and 16 year olds who literally just joined the fandom.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 7, 2015)

Joey said:


> I will admit that the only people who get irritated by yiff are me on a bad day and 16 year olds who literally just joined the fandom.



I thought yiff brought a lot of people to the fandom, personally. I might be wrong.


----------



## Joey (Apr 7, 2015)

Furosity said:


> I thought yiff brought a lot of people to the fandom, personally. I might be wrong.



Nah, you're probably right, lol.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2015)

Joey said:


> Nah, you're probably right, lol.



I'd say so since most have a Furry crush as a kid, like Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Road Rovers you name it there is someone who had  crush on them or does. 
Sex is a normal human drive and when an animal is drawn anthropomorphicly to resemble an attractive human in ways. 
Guys and especially teen guys will notice and be like, "I'd tap that." in private or among friends since most non furs will agree certain 
characters were sexy growing up.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I'd say so since most have a Furry crush as a kid, like Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Road Rovers you name it there is someone who had  crush on them or does.
> Sex is a normal human drive and when an animal is drawn anthropomorphicly to resemble an attractive human in ways.
> Guys and especially teen guys will notice and be like, "I'd tap that." in private or among friends since most non furs will agree certain
> characters were sexy growing up.



Yeah, this was my thinking too. To be honest, my interest in the fandom started long before I had any idea what it was, mostly thanks to Disney. I suspect Disney are responsible for a lot of the fandom existing in the first place, to be honest!


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 8, 2015)

Furosity said:


> Yeah, this was my thinking too. To be honest, my interest in the fandom started long before I had any idea what it was, mostly thanks to Disney. I suspect Disney are responsible for a lot of the fandom existing in the first place, to be honest!


My interest started way before I knew of the fandom, or even that there was a term for it.  I blame Thundercats and Disney's Robin Hood for corrupting me early on.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Furosity said:


> Yeah, this was my thinking too. To be honest, my interest in the fandom started long before I had any idea what it was, mostly thanks to Disney. I suspect Disney are responsible for a lot of the fandom existing in the first place, to be honest!



For me it was, Animalympics 1980


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> My interest started way before I knew of the fandom, or even that there was a term for it.  I blame Thundercats and Disney's Robin Hood for corrupting me early on.



Oh, I hear you on the Robin Hood corruption. They *had* to have done that deliberately.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

Charrio said:


> For me it was, Animalympics 1980



That's just unfair.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Furosity said:


> Oh, I hear you on the Robin Hood corruption. They *had* to have done that deliberately.



Well the animators were artists like any other. 
Tho while chained to Disney they had to keep any Mature art hidden but they were guys and knew what they were doing.
I'm sure there were a TON of yiffy Maid Marion pics that the animators never let anyone know about, since it was their jobs and asses on the line.


----------



## Troj (Apr 8, 2015)

Given that Dr. Seuss drew some pretty raunchy things on the down-low, it wouldn't surprise me if Disney animators did the same (but even more cautiously!).


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Troj said:


> Given that Dr. Seuss drew some pretty raunchy things on the down-low, it wouldn't surprise me if Disney animators did the same (but even more cautiously!).



Oh they did, and had to be insanely cautious. 
In an interview with animator he mentions, the animators made a yiffy animated cartoon of Mickey and Minnie getting it on. 
This was for a celebration for Walt's Birthday I believe
Well Walt laughed and said it was great, and then asked who was the ones responsible all cheerfully smiling. After telling them
"Come on, I won't get mad it was funny." a few of the animators raised their hands smiling. 

Next moment, Walt is saying "Pack your Crap and get out. Now!"
Apparently he was tyrannical to work for


Here is the Documentary with the interview, Walt Disney SecretLife
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anxoxx2KTNI&list=PL2AB4673FB79EDD00


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 8, 2015)

I honestly dont care what people are in to.  what irritate me is when they decide to pull it out of the bedroom because they think it's some kind of new lifestyle for them,  and then get all pissy if you call them weird for parading their fetish around.

If you're a decent person who acts normal thorough everyday life,  I dont care what disgusting thing you do in the bed room, as long as you aren't hurting anyone


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Ikrit said:


> I honestly dont care what people are in to.  what irritate me is when they decide to pull it out of the bedroom because they think it's some kind of new lifestyle for them,  and then get all pissy if you call them weird for parading their fetish around.
> 
> If you're a decent person who acts normal thorough everyday life,  I dont care what disgusting thing you do in the bed room, as long as you aren't hurting anyone



Yeah that is very annoying, I think it has something to do with the whole, I'm now liberated accepting that i like this and found a few
people online who have the same interests. Getting a false sense that everyone wants to know about kinks or such, I understand 
the mentality but it gets old.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm pretty vanilla besides my fascination with transformation stuff, so every other fetish turns me right off.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'm pretty vanilla besides my fascination with transformation stuff, so every other fetish turns me right off.



Yes to this.

I appreciate that others have their kinks and fetishes and turn-ons.  That's totally cool.  Go for it.

But that doesn't mean I want to be involved.  I am not obligated to take part in RPing some other person's fetish with them.  A few years ago in Second Life there was another "regular" in a club who was always trying to get me to participate in their lesbian anal sex toy obsession.

When I refused, they got mad and called me closed-minded and acted like I had insulted them by refusing.  Being a furry does not automatically mean someone has to be open to all other fetishes. . .if someone wants to take part, they will seek out that niche themselves.  It just bugs me how many people in the fandom seem to think that we are all here for the same thing and therefore obligated to indulge their fantasy.

Nope and nope.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> Yes to this.
> 
> I appreciate that others have their kinks and fetishes and turn-ons.  That's totally cool.  Go for it.
> 
> ...



Once again I think it has to do with the, There Are People Like Me! 
Realization when one finds out there are like minded fans, but not realizing there are sub genres in that fandom. 
The sexual side of Yiff one and many others, most don't like some of the others in tastes. 

But new furs or fans who realize they are not alone and don't know how to play nice yet so to speak. 
Not realizing their fetishes or likes are not always so welcome amongst others without the same likes. 

That's the basic idea anyways, well it works in my head


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2015)

Some furs can be pushy. I've even had to turn down a few "herm" commissions over the years. Not only do I not take commissions, but are there no herms in my gallery. Not a one! When I pointed this out, they still insisted. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against intersexed people or characters, but the thought of drawing overly sexual hermaphrodites would never even cross my mind if folks didn't bring it up. Let's just say I had a hearty laugh at the end of the first Furry Force when Victor noped out of there.

Speaking of which, there are also seems to be an overpopulation of herms in Second Life. I suspect that most are guys who were once female avatars, but got tired of people asking if they were really girls. Like they stuck a penis on there to avoid the hassle. Well, that's my theory anyway.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

Filter said:


> Some furs can be pushy. I've even had to turn down a few "herm" commissions over the years. Not only do I not take commissions, but are there no herms in my gallery. Not a one! When I pointed this out, they still insisted. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against intersexed people or characters, but the thought of drawing overly sexual hermaphrodites would never even cross my mind if folks didn't bring it up. Let's just say I had a hearty laugh at the end of the first Furry Force when Victor noped out of there.
> 
> Speaking of which, there are also seems to be an overpopulation of herms in Second Life. I suspect that most are guys who were once female avatars, but got tired of people asking if they were really girls. Like they stuck a penis on there to avoid the hassle. Well, that's my theory anyway.



Lol nice SL Theory heh
Me personally as long as there is cash in hand, I'll draw it. 
Only cub porn is off limits, it's icky..


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 9, 2015)

Turn off: Co-workers flirting badly with one another like a bunch of awkward twelve year olds... I'm embarrassed for the both of you. Sometimes it makes me embarrassed to be human.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Vore , watersports , ect the weirder fetishes that involve pain really , I am a pretty morbid person but how someone can see that sorta stuff attractive is beyond me

Oh and SJWs who defend furries , let me explain! Basically SJWs as far as I'm concerned are a bunch of crybabies whom think the internet needs to become this huge hug box..yeah i don't want these people representing me.


Oh and the cub fetish and beastiality , cub is pretty much pedophillia so I'm staying the hell away from it ...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's watersport? I am too afraid to look it up.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What's watersport? I am too afraid to look it up.



Playing in or drinking Peepee...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 9, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Playing in or drinking Peepee...


So like poop fetish, but wet. O.O


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What's watersport? I am too afraid to look it up.



Piss in my damn mouth like Ive been asking you for months now

Also no its not like shit, piss isnt disgusting, shit is

I saw a gif of a dude eating his own shit like a month ago and that image scarred into my fucking brain


----------



## Joey (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> piss isnt disgusting



That's... debatable... I guess it's not as obscure at least.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

its just water. you never pissed in the shower?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> its just water. you never pissed in the shower?



I have to agree here, I'd sooner get pee'd on than let anyone take a crap on or near me lol


----------



## Ieono (Apr 10, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> But that doesn't mean I want to be involved.  I am not obligated to take part in RPing some other person's fetish with them.  A few years ago in Second Life there was another "regular" in a club who was always trying to get me to participate in their lesbian anal sex toy obsession.
> 
> When I refused, they got mad and called me closed-minded and acted like I had insulted them by refusing..



Would it have helped if they had said "Relax your asshole and let us in" instead?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2015)

Charrio said:


> For me it was, Animalympics 1980









Best couple from that movie <3


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 10, 2015)

Vore. Mutilation. Baby / child / underage.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2015)

Pictures of someone's Huttsona stuffing its flabby face. That and "herms".
Pregnancy is a no-go as well.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Piss in my damn mouth like Ive been asking you for months now
> 
> Also no its not like shit, piss isnt disgusting, shit is





Volkodav said:


> its just water. you never pissed in the shower?


And this is just..no.

I guess we found your fetish.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And this is just..no.
> 
> I guess we found your fetish.



Lol Watersports are rather tame compared to others so MORE POWER to any 
who like such, hell even I was interested when i was back in my find the more 
naughty things for excitement phase. 

I've seen most everything from Softcore to Snuff/Necrophilia, Watersports is like anal was 20yrs back. 
OMG no not the butthole! Personal expression and enjoyments have expanded greatly since then, 
just look at how freely gay porn is distributed now unlike way back in the day, hidden in a porno shop
corner with paper covering the front so hetero people wouldn't be grossed out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Lol Watersports are rather tame compared to others so MORE POWER to any
> who like such, hell even I was interested when i was back in my find the more
> naughty things for excitement phase.
> 
> ...



And there's another.

Seriously, what is erotic about urine?
 I don't understand you guys.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And there's another.
> 
> Seriously, what is erotic about urine?
> I don't understand you guys.



Even if i am, it's not something I place in front of another. 
Even in this thread I have never said i like it, but do defend others who do. 
My personal likes, or fetishes as you call them are mine. I don't think 
anyone wants to know what I like, as I don't pressure people to know theirs. 

This thread tho went to the topic so is of course being talked about. Just 
because someone talks about something doesn't mean they want to do it or 
condone it. Like if i talked about slavery or rape, I never want to do it or see it 
but i can talk about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And this is just..no.



I find if they wouldn't let you do it in a hospital...its probably not that safe. Drinking another's piss seems like a recipe for all kinds of diseases.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I find if they wouldn't let you do it in a hospital...its probably not that safe. Drinking another's piss seems like a recipe for all kinds of diseases.



Actually Urine is sterile, and prescribed as a medicine in some countries 
Also as Urine degrades and becomes more stronger with ammonia it has uses too. 
Leather curing used to use it, also does in India i think if i remember right.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Actually Urine is sterile, and prescribed as a medicine in some countries
> Also as Urine degrades and becomes more stronger with ammonia it has uses too.
> Leather curing used to use it, also does in India i think if i remember right.



 It's not really serile.  

And I really would imagine that passing the bacteria from your bladder to your stomach is sort of a bad plan...but I don't think that article goes into that. XD


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's not really serile.
> 
> And I really would imagine that passing the bacteria from your bladder to your stomach is sort of a bad plan...but I don't think that article goes into that. XD



OK that may be a exaggeration of the point, and yes there are some bacteria since you really have no place on earth free from them. 
Healthy person's urine should be completely fine however. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urophagia


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> OK that may be a exaggeration of the point, and yes there are some bacteria since you really have no place on earth free from them.
> Healthy person's urine should be completely fine however.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urophagia



I notice the second link didn't really say anything good or bad about urine consumption. Only that it is considered an alternative medicine. (And of course not all of those are legitimate) 

The only reason I protest to the idea of it so much is that I've worked in hospitals before...and human waste is always something of a biological hazard. Its got to be taken care of immediately and you wouldn't serve glasses of piss to patients...well, not in western society. 

It just makes me so wary for others I guess.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok, we get it, you love getting pissed on and we stepped on your toes regarding your favourite past-time hobby.
It's fucking gross and defending it so adamantly is just twice as cringeworthy.

Disgusting.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I notice the second link didn't really say anything good or bad about urine consumption. Only that it is considered an alternative medicine. (And of course not all of those are legitimate)
> 
> The only reason I protest to the idea of it so much is that I've worked in hospitals before...and human waste is always something of a biological hazard. Its got to be taken care of immediately and you wouldn't serve glasses of piss to patients...well, not in western society.
> 
> It just makes me so wary for others I guess.



Totally understandable, my Mom works as a nurse herself. 
I've worked in medical records so saw quite a bit of the behind the scenes stuff. 
I guess for me it's not something I'd want in my mouth, but am trying to see 
the other side's view or reasoning. 

BTW great icon, love Scar



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ok, we get it, you love getting pissed on and we stepped on your toes regarding your favourite past-time hobby.
> It's fucking gross and defending it so adamantly is just twice as cringeworthy.
> 
> Disgusting.



LOL, um OK rather than troll back 
we'll drop it if that is ok with everyone.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Totally understandable, my Mom works as a nurse herself.
> I've worked in medical records so saw quite a bit of the behind the scenes stuff.
> I guess for me it's not something I'd want in my mouth, but am trying to see
> the other side's view or reasoning.
> ...



Thanks. I saw it while browsing something and couldn't resist. He's more fabulous than Rattigan. <3


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> .


 
I just want to say, I really hope i didn't offend. 
That was never my intent, just a debate about a questionable topic. 

To be quick about it, I'm sorry if i offended or put you off. I'd rather just 
be buds who can argue about stuff and troll now and then for playful fun. 

This goes to everyone here too, I really hope i never offend, if i do please 
let me know. Arguments can get heated and some seem to get rather upset 
by it, and i never want to push a possible friend away that way. 

Yeah i know all mushy


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I just want to say, I really hope i didn't offend.
> That was never my intent, just a debate about a questionable topic.
> 
> To be quick about it, I'm sorry if i offended or put you off. I'd rather just
> ...


Offended?
HAH! How can anyone get offended by something this hilarious?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Offended?
> HAH! How can anyone get offended by something this hilarious?



Good, I know I have laughed quite a few times myself.


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 12, 2015)

I learned a lot from browsing through this thread.
mainly, which words I do NOT need to look up out of curiosity.

My opinion is, as weird as a fetish can get, do what you want. But there IS a line, and thats when you cross legal borders. Meaning rape and child abuse fantasies.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bear Gryllis would approve of all the piss talk going on.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

Not to drag this watersports discussion out any longer but...  I had someone in the fetish explain to me that it wasn't the actual pee that turned them on, it was the release or the holding of a bursting bladder and the "accident" and "humiliation" of it.  They had no fetish for the liquid itself, but for the feeling of intentional or unintentional release.  They never wanted to get peed on but they'd orgasm at the sight of a woman wet a pair of jeans and squirm. 

To quote. "What feels better than running to a toilet with a full bladder and just letting go?"

I couldn't argue with that, still not my thing but, he makes a valid point.


----------



## Troj (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^Interesting, and makes sense.

Really, most fetishes can be boiled down to very basic themes and drives, so most fetishes really or entirely aren't about what they seem to be about on the surface, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

Makes sense, I have thought that for a while. There are a few things that I'll shuck a clam to that I would never even consider engaging in personally. It is more about the "story" or fantasy of the moment for me than it is about the act itself most of the time. But there are still things that really turn me off that no matter the fantasy created around it still skeeve me out. *cough*vore,cub,scat,guro*cough*


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't stand dick girl art. Not all herms have symatry


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 20, 2016)

Peps hurting other peps, Blood and Gore in general.

It's just jarring and really messed up to me
when I come across something like that out of nowhere
~ A ~)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerine said:


> I can't stand dick girl art. Not all herms have symatry


But not all herms are lacking. To each their own, i guess.
i would say, though, that labeling "dickgirls" as "traps" is just tasteless.


----------

